# Rokonaim keresem



## Ingrid (2005 December 12)

Sziasztok!

Nagyon örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt, mert igy talán van esélyem megtalálni rokonaimat.
Akit keresek, ugy hivják h Mary Wolschlagel. Valahol Cincinatti környékén éltek és a férje repülőmérnök volt, akit John Wolschlagelnek hívtak.
Nagyon szeretném őket megtalálni, akár a ti segítségetekkel.
Akár e-mailt is irhat aki tud vmi hasznos infot. 
[email protected]
:lol:


----------



## Ernoe (2005 December 12)

Kedves Ingrid
Lehet, hogy a rokonod "h"-val irta a nevét?

Wohlschlegel 

"H" nélkül ugyanis egy kicsit furcsán hangzik. 
Cincinatiban rengeteg Wohlschlegel él.


----------



## Ingrid (2005 December 12)

*Igaza Van*

igen. valóban én gépeltem el köszönöm h figyelmeztettél. szóval ugy gondolod h tűt keresek a szénakazalban?


----------



## Ingrid (2005 December 12)

igen. valóban én gépeltem el köszönöm h figyelmeztettél. szóval ugy gondolod h tűt keresek a szénakazalban?


----------



## Ingrid (2005 December 12)

Ingrid írta:


> igen. valóban én gépeltem el köszönöm h figyelmeztettél. szóval ugy gondolod h tűt keresek a szénakazalban?


 azért köszönöm


----------



## zsolyomi (2005 December 18)

*Rokonaimat keresem*

Kedves Mindenki!

Néhány éve Magyarországon járt - és családomat kereső - rokonaimmal szeretném felvenni a kapcsolatot. 
A 20-30as évek tájékán ment ki Kanadába a nagyapám nagybátyja és pár évvel később az egész családja. A nagybácsit és elsőszülött fiát is Zsólyomi Jánosnak hívták. Magyarországon Egyeken éltek (Hortobágyon található kis falu). 
Régebben jártak Magyarországon, a nagyszülőkkel tartották is a kapcsolatot. Azonban ők elköltöztek Budapest mellé és a költözés során sajnos minden adat (cím, elérhetőség) elveszett. Annyit tudunk, hogy 90 környékén a rokonaink jártak Magyarországon, kerestek is bennünket Egyeken, de sajnos ott senki sem tudta megadni az új címünket. Pár év múlva mi is voltunk ott, akkor szereztünk tudomást arról, hogy kerestek minket.
Az interneten rákeresvén találtunk is két Zsolyomy nevű embert, aki talán rokon/leszármazott lehet, e-mail útján megpróbáltuk felvenni velük a kapcsolatot.
Kérem, hogy ha bárki tudna információt vagy esetleg ötlete, javaslata lenne, hogy merre tudnék tovább indulni a kereséssel, keressen meg. Elérhetőségem: [email protected]
Köszönettel:
Zsólyomi Attila


----------



## Elisabeth (2005 December 18)

Szia!
Én sajnos nem tok a rokonaiddal kapcsolatban segíteni, de szeretném megkérdezni, hogy Budapesten laksz e és ha igen akkor ott hol. Lehet nagy a korkülönbség köztünk, de volt egy ilyen nevű osztálytársam kb 4 éve! Lehet hogy nem Te vagy az, de azért megérdeklődöm, hátha!
Előre is köszi!
Elisa


----------



## zsolyomi (2005 December 18)

*válasz Elisabethnek*

1977-es születésű vagyok. Budapesten a 18. kerületben élek.


----------



## Ernoe (2005 December 19)

Amerikában élö rokonokat könyü megtalálni a www.inforunner.de oldalrol kiindulva. 
Itt a telefonszám, az E-Mail cim mellé még azt is mekapjátok, hogy hány km-re van a legjobb bevásárloközpont és ha látogatoban mentek hol olcso a szálloda.


----------



## Ernoe (2005 December 19)

Ingrid itt találsz 92 "potentiális" rokont:

http://kevdb.infospace.com/info.metac/wp/results/kevdb?KCFG=US&otmpl=/wp/results.htm&qsubcat=1&KSN=res-us&KS=_1_n_0_0_6HNju_1_1S_A_1hsRuN_nVK36&MinKS=_8nru_0&MaxKS=_8nrv_0&CurKS=_8nru_1R6Y6&QN=Wohlschlegel&QF=&QC=&QS=&QP=&QST=&QHN=&QTAPPEND=&QFM=N&QK=5&QO=us&QD=&DM=&qi=0


----------



## Ingrid (2005 December 19)

Szia Elisabeth!

Én eredetileg Szigethalmi vok. és Kemler a vezetéknevem.

Hol volt ilyen nevű osztálytársad? Én már 6éve nem tanulok, ugyhogy elég nagy az esély h nem én vok, de azért hátha)))
Irj!


----------



## Ingrid (2005 December 19)

Köszönöm Ernoe a sok-sok infót))


----------



## Ingrid (2005 December 19)

Jaj bocsáss meg elisabeth, látom nem nekem szólt üzeneted))))) bocsánat.


----------



## Ernoe (2005 December 19)

Gyerekek ha idösebb embereket kerestek akkor sajnos nem a telefonkönyvben hanem a temetökben kell utánanézni.


----------



## Nagy Laszló (2006 December 10)

*Egy 2.vh.-s pilóta után kutatok*

Üdv mindenkinek!
Én nem rokonomat, hanem a egy II.vh.-s vadászpilóta (illetve hozzatortozói) után kutatok, aki a háború idején a brit Királyi Legierőnél önkéntesként szolgált. A neve Michael Steven Nagy, született 1914. ápr. 4.-én az Indiana-beli Gary-ben. A kanadai kiképzése alatt megházasodott, a felesége akkori címe: Mrs. Dorothy Nagy, 321, 10 Street, North West, Calgary, Alberta.
Minden segíttőkész fórumtagnak előre is köszönöm.

_Michal Steven Nagy képe a háborús időkből:_




Tisztelettel, Nagy László.


----------



## 2003mte (2006 December 26)

Hello! Engem a Nagymamám idősebb Fívérének Sorsa érdekelne, aki sok-sok évvel ezelőtt Új Életet kezdett Kanadában. Gyakorlatilag csak a Papa nevét és a város nevét ismerem, ahová elutazott. Utána ...
Szeretnék segítő ötletet vagy tippet kérni, hol tudnám keresni, abban az esetben is, ha már elhunyt. 
Előre nagyon köszönöm, üdv. M.T.E.


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 26)

www.canada411.com
Na itt probald meg


----------



## 2003mte (2006 December 27)

Nagyon köszönöm a tippet!
Üdv. M.T.E.


----------



## szilvia74 (2006 December 31)

Én úgy hallottam, hogy a MORMON egyháznak eszméletlen gyűjteménye van az EGÉSZ világról, pontos születési és halálozási adatokkal. Egy rokonom aki Amerikában él rajtuk keresztül kutatta ki az egész családfát. 

Egyébként azt mondta, hogy nem zaklatták hogy lépjen be...


----------



## KissMarika (2006 December 31)

Sziasztok !
Az édesapám és a nagymamám szeretném megtalálni .
Ha jól tudom a nagymamám 56 ban ment ki Molnár Jánosné néven , az apukám Kiss János kb 10-15 éve sajnos csak annyit sikerült megtudnom hogy Perth Anboy-ban laktak.
Nagyon örülnék ha valaki tudna segíteni mert nagyon fontos lenne, hogy megtaláljam az apukám !


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 31)

KissMarika írta:


> Sziasztok !
> Az édesapám és a nagymamám szeretném megtalálni .
> Ha jól tudom a nagymamám 56 ban ment ki Molnár Jánosné néven , az apukám Kiss János kb 10-15 éve sajnos csak annyit sikerült megtudnom hogy Perth Anboy-ban laktak.
> Nagyon örülnék ha valaki tudna segíteni mert nagyon fontos lenne, hogy megtaláljam az apukám !


Szia!
Esetleg ha az orszagot is megmondanad,nagy segitseg lenne.


----------



## KissMarika (2006 December 31)

Szia !
Bocsi csak tényleg nagyon fontos lenne és izgalmamban kicsit elkapkodtam.
U.S.A , NJ, Perth Anboy kb ennyit sikerült kiderítenem.


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 31)

KissMarika írta:


> Szia !
> Bocsi csak tényleg nagyon fontos lenne és izgalmamban kicsit elkapkodtam.
> U.S.A , NJ, Perth Anboy kb ennyit sikerült kiderítenem.


Akkor nemigazan tudok segiteni.Talan lesz valaki az Usabol.USA New Jersey,Perth Anboy.Keresek valakit onnan.


----------



## gabriella2007 (2007 Február 18)

sziasztok!Külföldön élő rokonaimat keresem.Renge nevű de csak ennyit tudok.
jelentkezzen ha van ilyen nevű.


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Február 19)

Gabriella2007, ez így nehéz lesz ország nélkül, Kanadába mentek a rokonaid? Mikor?


----------



## sparrow (2007 Február 19)

KissMarika írta:


> Szia !
> Bocsi csak tényleg nagyon fontos lenne és izgalmamban kicsit elkapkodtam.
> U.S.A , NJ, Perth Anboy kb ennyit sikerült kiderítenem.


Szia Marika.
En talaltam 7 Kiss Janost Pert Anboyban.
Ha megmondanad hany eves es mi a nagymamad neve?
Az segitene.


----------



## Amigo (2007 Február 19)

sparrow írta:


> Szia Marika.
> En talaltam 7 Kiss Janost Pert Anboyban.
> Ha megmondanad hany eves es mi a nagymamad neve?
> Az segitene.


Szia Madarka.


----------



## sparrow (2007 Február 19)

Amigo írta:


> Szia Madarka.


Szia Amigo


----------



## gabriella2007 (2007 Február 19)

Sajnos csak annyit tudok hogy Amerikában vannak rokonok.Tudom hogy majdnem lehetetlenre vállalkoztam de próba szerencse.


----------



## antonia (2007 Február 20)

Keresem valahol külföldön tartozkodó ismerősőmet, Blahunka Albertet, Marosvásárhelyi származású. Ha valaki tud róla, irjon. Sajnos csak annyit tudok róla, hogy elhagyta az országot.


----------



## Sonia (2007 Április 30)

Sziasztok. Én is rokonokat szeretnék megtalálni, de sajnos nem tudom melyik városban laknak. Ernestina Toris, akit keresek. Ha valaki tud róla valamit, kérem írjon: [email protected] 
Előre is köszönöm


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Május 1)

Sonia, melyik országban ill. földrészen laktak utoljára?


----------



## szello61 (2007 Május 9)

*Segítséget kérnék egy édesanyának*

Ismerősöm már évek óta keresi fiát Vitányi Krisztián sz. 1980.12.15./ BUDAPEST XX./. An. Gulyás Anna.
Krisztiánt az édesapja vitte el 1987 ben. Elöször Ausztriába..majd Amerikába tartozkodtak..most meg ki tudja.1992 óta semmit nem tud gyermekéről. Aki tud valamit Krisztián tartozkodási helyéről..kérem értesítsen. 
Előre is köszönöm
[email protected]


----------



## szello61 (2007 Június 25)

We want a little help for a mother... My relatives is seeking for many years her son , namely "Krisztian Vitányi " or " Christian Vitanyi" (was born on 15.12.1980. in Budapest XX. district, Mother name: Anna Gulyas) Christian was taken out to USA by his father in year 1987. First they came to Austria..., then went to USA..., but now where...??? we do not know...! Since 1992 does not know the mother anything about her child. Who knows something about Christian's residence or place of living , please give me an information... I thank you for information in advance.....
[email protected]


----------



## selkye (2007 Augusztus 22)

*keresem Szabó Erikát.*

Szabó Erát keresem, 1977-ben született, Nagykaposról vándorolt az USAba. Aki tud róla: email: [email protected], skype: petrik.zoltán1
köszönöm


----------



## nanii (2008 Július 1)

*sziasztok*

A nevem Kabály Mónika. Debrecenből írok. Keresem a Kanadába ment a nagyapám Kabály György unokáit. A fia kinnt született ifjabb Kabály György. Kabály György nekem a nagybátyám volt. Úgy tudom 3 gyereke él kinnt. Leslie, Tibor, Nancy. Leslie annyit tudok építkezéssel foglalkozik mint apám.
Gyuri bácsi 1995 környékén volt nállunk.
Aki tud róluk valamit kérem keressen meg. 
A címem: [email protected]


----------



## bötti baba 019 (2008 November 22)

*Ernoe*

Sziasztok nagyon szépen kérek mindenkit hogy segitsetek megtalálni az apukámat nagyon fontos lenne 
kovs igor alexander
ukrajna-beregovo munkácsi ut 158
it lakiki vagy lakot nekem ezt monták 
idegen légionál volt vagy van nem tudom hogy leszerelt e már
nagyon meghálálnám ha valaki segitene megtalálni


----------



## bötti baba 019 (2008 November 22)

kérek mindenkit hogy segicsen megtalálni


----------



## Maligán (2008 November 22)

bötti baba 019 írta:


> kérek mindenkit hogy *segicsen *megtalálni


  LL forog a sirjaban​


----------



## Judy12 (2008 November 22)

Ugyan már?! Kedves Maligán, te biztosan nagyon profi vagy helyesírásból, de ez itt nem AZ a fórum!


----------



## Maligán (2008 November 22)

Judy12 írta:


> Ugyan már?! Kedves Maligán, te biztosan nagyon profi vagy helyesírásból, de ez itt nem AZ a fórum!


*bizony az !!!!* leven egyetlen percet sem sem toltottem 
MAGYAR ISKOLABAN ; ugyhogy a magyar-nyelvtant magantanulas utjan sajatitottam el.
ezert MERHETETLEN SZEGYENNEK tartom ,ha egy magyarorszagi valaki
aki az iskolait is ott vegezte ezt muveli az ANYANYELVVEVEL !!!!!!


----------



## siriusB (2008 November 23)

Maligán írta:


> *bizony az !!!!* leven egyetlen percet sem sem toltottem
> MAGYAR ISKOLABAN ; ugyhogy a magyar-nyelvtant magantanulas utjan sajatitottam el.
> ezert MERHETETLEN SZEGYENNEK tartom ,ha egy magyarorszagi valaki
> aki az iskolait is ott vegezte ezt muveli az ANYANYELVVEVEL !!!!!!



Maligán! Tudom, hogy nagyon utálod, amikor meglátod a logómat, de nem válaszoltál az egyik topicban. Megláttam a nevedet és beléptem ide. Mit látok? Itt is piszkálsz valakit. 

Szép dolog, hogy te egy ilyen csodás egyéniség vagy és hibátlan, hát még az, hogy mennyire meg vagy elégedve magaddal.  Biztos jó érzés, csak azt nem értem mire jó, hogy végigrobogsz a CanadaHun topikjaiban és mindenkinek beszólsz valamit és sértegeted őket. 

Gondolom az ilyen tökéletes és hibátlan ember elolvassa a szabályokat is, amikor a fórumot használni kezdi. Abban pedig írva vagyon többek közt, hogy nem bíráljuk mások helyesírását!

Honnan tudod te, hogy mi az oka, ha valakinek nem tökéletes a helyesírása.
Te, aki ugye mindent tudsz, gondolom azzal is tisztában vagy, hogy annak még akkor is számtalan oka lehet, ha valaki Magyarországon tanult. 

Nincs jogod senkit megszégyeníteni és senkinek elvenni az önbizalmát a netezéstől. 

Szeretném, ha ezt átgondolnád és nem vennéd sértésnek és a válaszod nem valami méltánytalan visszavágás lenne.

Kattints a képre.


----------



## gabaci (2008 November 23)

Keresem a nagynénémet akit kb. 2003-2004-ben láttuk utoljára. Floridából Miamiból kaptunk róla hirt utoljára. Fia Virginiában él Arany László a neve. Előtte Németországban élt.A lánykori neve Szabó Magdolna MOST Arany Magdolna.Semmit nem tudunk róla.Ha valakinek ismerős a név kérem segitsen!!!!!1956 aug. 26-án született Székesfehérváron.
Köszönöm


----------



## Itka (2009 Február 17)

*rokonkeresés*

Keresem unokatestvéremet akit Győry Gábornak hivnak és évekkel ezelőtt járt Budapesten látogatóban.Ekkor megadta az imélcimét,de hiába irok levelet,visszajön.Ha valaki tudna segiteni,hogy hol tudnám keresni,nagyon megköszönném!További szép napot mindenkinek!Üdvözlettel Itka


----------



## Itka (2009 Február 17)

Keresek barátokat és levelező társakat!54 éves Budapesten élő nő vagyok sok jó ismerőssel és néhány igaz baráttal.Szeretek olvasni,utazni,főzni ,vendégeket fogadni és beszélgetni.Még igy a neten keresztül is!Hiába na!-ebben a modern világban van rengeteg jó is!Például,hogy a világ minden tájáról szerezhet az ember ismerősőket,beszélgető partnereket!Ha irni szeretnél nekem a következő cimre küldd a leveled:[email protected]


----------



## Eszter69 (2009 Március 10)

Hello mindenkinek!!
Keresem a 25 éve Amerikában élő nagybátyámat!
Andrew Horvath-nak hívják és Hardfordban lakott ahonnét már valószínűleg elköltözött!
Most 66 éves.
Ha valaki tud róla kérem értesítsen!
Előre is köszönöm!!!


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Február 8)

*Great Falls - rokon!*

Sziasztok!
Montanaban, Great Falls-ban élő rokonomat keresem, akit Karikás Jánosnak (John Karikas) hívnak és 56-ban ment ki. Úgy hallottam, hogy azon a környéken nem nagyon élnek magyarok, de szeretném felvenni vele a kapcsolatot.
Ha valakinek van ötlete a kereséshez, vagy bármilyen más módon tud nekem segíteni, azt megköszönöm!
Üdv. mindenkinek: Dolfi :..:


----------



## romesz (2010 Február 11)

dolfi516 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Montanaban, Great Falls-ban élő rokonomat keresem, akit Karikás Jánosnak (John Karikas) hívnak és 56-ban ment ki. Úgy hallottam, hogy azon a környéken nem nagyon élnek magyarok, de szeretném felvenni vele a kapcsolatot.
> Ha valakinek van ötlete a kereséshez, vagy bármilyen más módon tud nekem segíteni, azt megköszönöm!
> Üdv. mindenkinek: Dolfi :..:



Nem tudom visszatalalsz e meg ide

Ezt az informaciot talaltam az egyetlen Karikasrol a telefonkonyvben

John J Karikas
1320 Camas Dr
Great Falls, MT 59404-5413


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Június 3)

romesz írta:


> Nem tudom visszatalalsz e meg ide
> 
> Ezt az informaciot talaltam az egyetlen Karikasrol a telefonkonyvben
> 
> ...



Szia Romesz!
Visszataláltam, bár egy kicsit sokára. Köszönöm a segítséged, azt hiszem Őt keresem. Időközben egy Canada-i barátja hazajött és az a barát is keresett minket, így talán sikerül egymásra találnunk.
Köszönöm még egyszer a segítséged!
Üdv: Dolfi

Ui: Ha még egy kérésem lehetne, akkor a telefonkönyvből írd ki a számát és küld el nekem légy szíves pü-ben, vagy email-en ([email protected])


----------



## Rosem (2011 Augusztus 28)

Már nagyon régóta keresem nagymamám nővérének lányait, akik az 1940-es évek elején vagy korábban emigráltak Braziliába, Erdélyből. 
Azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy létezik-e olyan nyilvántartás, hogy kik emigráltak ebben az időszakba, São Pauloba. 
a 60-as évekig volt kapcsolatuk a szüleimmel, de sajnos valamilyen okból kifolyólag szétment a kapcsolatuk. lehet hogy még maradt egy régi fotó, de az alapján nem tudom őket megtalálni. 
Nem tudom merre kutakodjak. Hova írjak? köszönöm.


----------



## Pandora's Box (2011 Augusztus 28)

*Nemzetkozi Voroskereszt*



Rosem írta:


> Már nagyon régóta keresem nagymamám nővérének lányait, akik az 1940-es évek elején vagy korábban emigráltak Braziliába, Erdélyből.
> Azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy létezik-e olyan nyilvántartás, hogy kik emigráltak ebben az időszakba, São Pauloba.
> a 60-as évekig volt kapcsolatuk a szüleimmel, de sajnos valamilyen okból kifolyólag szétment a kapcsolatuk. lehet hogy még maradt egy régi fotó, de az alapján nem tudom őket megtalálni.
> Nem tudom merre kutakodjak. Hova írjak? köszönöm.




*Nemzetkozi Voroskereszt*-nek van csaladegyesito/kereso szolgalata.

Pandora's Box


----------



## Rosem (2011 Augusztus 28)

Pandora's Box írta:


> *Nemzetkozi Voroskereszt*-nek van csaladegyesito/kereso szolgalata.
> 
> Pandora's Box



jajj de aranyos vagy, ők már egyszer összehozták még az 50-es években a szüleimmel őket... köszi.


----------



## Pandora's Box (2011 Augusztus 29)

*Szerééénysééég *



Rosem írta:


> jajj de aranyos vagy, ők már egyszer összehozták még az 50-es években a szüleimmel őket... köszi.



Aranyos vagyok? Igeeeeeeeen !!! 

De ez semmi ahhoz képest, hogy milyen szerééény vagyok..!!!...


----------



## christie1 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Én a 70-es években Floridába költözött rokonaimat keresem. Hol, milyen szervezetnél tudnék érdeklődni?

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Pandora's Box (2011 Szeptember 12)

christie1 írta:


> Én a 70-es években Floridába költözött rokonaimat keresem. Hol, milyen szervezetnél tudnék érdeklődni?
> 
> Köszönöm szépen!




*Válasz #1* : A levele elötti 2-3 -ik hozzászólás *PONT ERRE* válaszol.

*Válasz #2* : a Vöröskereszt, amelyiknek van személykeresö és családegyesítö szolgáltatása, *OTT VAN az Ön közelében*.

*3000 Hatvan, Balassi Bálint út 19
Telefon37) 341 158*

*Válasz #3* : minden Fórumon TILOS személyes adatokat közölni, um. *E-MAIL* cim.
Ha ezt meglátja a szigorú "kormányos", fog kapni "irum-burgum"-ot.

Üdv: Pandora's Box


----------



## Polettke (2022 Október 19)

Üdv mindenkinek!
Egy kint élő rokonomat keresem.
Akit Johan Vebernek hívnak, ki Milwaukee-ba költözött ki.
Itt egy cím is:
3380 W Linden Pl #8m, Milwaukee, WI 53208, Egyesült Államok
Ha valaki tudt valamit írjon a:
[email protected]


----------



## Melitta (2022 Október 20)

Maligán írta:


> *bizony az !!!!* leven egyetlen percet sem sem toltottem
> MAGYAR ISKOLABAN ; ugyhogy a magyar-nyelvtant magantanulas utjan sajatitottam el.
> ezert MERHETETLEN SZEGYENNEK tartom ,ha egy magyarorszagi valaki
> aki az iskolait is ott vegezte ezt muveli az ANYANYELVVEVEL !!!!!!


Itt senki helyesirasat nem kritizalhatod se te se mas. Ez egy olyan forum ahova ha tudsz ha csak kicsit tudsz magyarul szivesen latunk mindenkit. A kritizalotol meg elszoktunk bucsuzni.


----------

